# extensor tenosynovectomy wrist



## scooter1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Doctor did an extensor tenosynovectomy of all six dorsal compartments of the right wrist

My question is do I charge once or do I charge for each of the six compartments?
I am thinking one charge, but not positive

Help please ?


----------



## moodymom (Mar 28, 2012)

If you are billing 25118 then I would charge for each compartment. The code states:
*SYNOVECTOMY,EXTENSOR TENDON SHEATH,WRIST,SINGLE COMPARTMENT*
Just make sure your providers documentation is clear.


----------



## mbort (Oct 4, 2012)

Since it was a TENOsynovectomy, the more appropriate code would be 25116 and it includes ALL extensors.


----------



## scooter1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Mary.   You answered my question


----------

